# Head?



## chaser (Apr 3, 2004)

I got a 1998 Frontier and I'm considering changing the oem head unit for something else, but I was wondering what everyone did to cover up the huge gap? I could put a CB in there as well, but I dunno. 

Or, perhaps someone knows how to make an amp work with the stock head unit? That would be cool. Thanks

Chase


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You can wire an amp up to the stock headunit, but keep in mind you'll still have the shitty sound of the stock headunit bottle-necking your system. All you need is a line output convertor (or a couple, depending on how many channels you want to run and which ones you get) to convert the speaker level signals to RCAs.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

woah man, don't start out a thread like that... you got me all exicited for nothing... 

anyway, get another head _unit_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> You can wire an amp up to the stock headunit, but keep in mind you'll still have the shitty sound of the stock headunit bottle-necking your system. All you need is a line output convertor (or a couple, depending on how many channels you want to run and which ones you get) to convert the speaker level signals to RCAs.


can also get an amp that has speaker level inputs 
jbl have them and mtx also just as examples


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You're right, but that severerly limits the selection if he went by that

IMO he should find an amp he wants, and if it has speaker level inputs then great, if not then he just needs a LOC. Just looking for amps with speaker level ins will cut out 95% of his choices.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

mzanubis said:


> woah man, don't start out a thread like that... you got me all exicited for nothing...




Bahahaha! LMFAO!!! :idhitit: :balls: :banhump:


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

You could always change the head unit and get the car kit for it. It converts that big space into the new head unit and a pocket either under the HU or on top. Your decision.


----------

